# Circuit Board Lips



## Anthony93 (May 17, 2019)

Hey guys, brand new member here. I got bit by the lure making bug around Christmas and have been having a blast ever since.  I'm up to about 24 at this point and i think they're starting to look pretty good. Anyway, I wanted to show off something new I tried that I hadn't seen before. I have seen a lot of people use blank circuit board material for their crankbait lips. Having dabbled in etching my own circuit boards previously, I thought I'd try using a copper clad board instead and etching a pattern on it. This is my first attempt so it's not perfect, but I still think it's pretty neat. The copper is a little tarnished; I just pulled them off the drying wheel and the etex still has a ways to cure. Once they're hard I'm going to try to polish the copper to a mirror shine. Let me know what you guys think. Also, don't mind the color pattern; these are going with me to a family outing in Texas. Any critiques are appreciated!












































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Those look good. Nice job.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Those look good. Nice job.


yes they look awesome. 
sherman


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Those look great. Should surely catch fish.
Will you try them on nighttime walleye?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony93 (May 17, 2019)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Got the lips polished this morning and thought I'd share the results. First is a before and after of the polishing and the next one is the final result. I'm sure they'll tarish again after some time in the water but the polish I used supposedly leaves a film behind that will hopefully slow that process. Overall, I'm very pleased with how they turned out. I'll report back in if they catch anything out in Texas. 

Tomb - I've never targeted walleye before but if you think they'll work for that I'll have to give it a try. Honestly I'm just getting back into fishing again this season. Most of my fishing experience is from my childhood going after bluegill with a cane pole. I've spent most of this spring so far going after bass and Alum Creek musky. Haven't had much luck but I'm hoping with the water warming up I'll have some luck this summer.


----------



## Anthony93 (May 17, 2019)

Finished attempt #2 over the weekend. I'll post a little how-to later tonight if I get a chance.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

First...welcome to the site!
Second...those a sweeeet!


----------

